

Women Hackers - the mission to locate subversive women on the net ('99) - jd0
http://www.obn.org/hackers/text1.htm

======
jd0
Today on the birthday of legendary female computer scientist Grace Hopper,
inventor of the compiler and the term "debugging", among other achievements -
I ask the Hacker News community, why is the computer science overwhelmingly
male and becoming increasingly so as time goes on? The hacker community seems
to be absolutely comfortable in this state, and to me that's disturbing.
Diversity creates innovation - and for an industry that prides itself as
innovators, the silicon-valley idea pool seems like a dangerous closed-loop.

This has been an issue for a while, so I'm posting this somewhat dated yet
historically relevant article from 1999 which brings up this very issue, an
issue which was never answered.

You can probably skip the first two sections defining and explaining hackers
and hacking.

